# The World Building Trap



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm stuck in the World Building trap.

I'm trying to write a synopsis, an outline for my story, but I keep getting stuck on world building which is fine, except that I've been spending zero time actually writing the damn story.  Whenever I want to sit down and write, I end up back in my world building document and jotting down ideas.

I'm so busy writing ideas down that I'm not getting anything accomplished.  Even though I recognize it I can't fins the discipline or patience to just sit down and write.  Any advice?


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 12, 2017)

Tolkien spent forty years or so building his world; he did a great job.  It's not necessarily a bad thing to spend time on a project that keeps you interested and engaged. Of course Tolkien also managed to create some deep and memorable characters and situations. OK, try this: As you tinker with world building, ask yourself, "How does this piece of my world affect character A, character B, C,...? Who will travel through it? Relevance to my story outline?

If you have no story outline at all, and to date have only been tinkering with your world, stick a character somewhere and ask yourself, "Why is it here? What motivates it?" Conflict is a classic motivator, as is hunger, as is love... Ask, "Who or what else might be here as well; for that character to interact with?" If nothing comes to mind, try another location on your map and try again. A world without "people" for the reader to relate to is little more than a map.

Maybe you have thought about all of these things already. Just remember that no one here can read your mind. As for me, I have an outline, and most of my primary characters are well-defined. I'm currently dealing with the details of building several habitable planets and their ecosystems. It is all very enjoyable, but I sure would love to get at least one more book's rough draft closer to completion.

It all takes discipline; something that I myself did not have enough of until later in life. If everything else in your life, like TV or video games or hanging out with friends, takes precedence over your writing, then the story will likely never be told. You must allot some of your time to the craft.


----------



## TikTikKobold (Jan 20, 2018)

I find it easier to write to come up with a character and a story I want to tell, and then build the story around that. I tried building a world and then putting a story in it and I just fell into the trap myself.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

As a heavy world builder.... I literally know the taxation rate of three nations in my stories..

Here's the thing. If your fixated on world building look at your characters and see "how" they are in the world.

I have one character in a story whose single handily changed the world and impacted it numerous times. However this has affected him deepily as well as the world.

Everything needs to have a cause and effect. Everything is balanced on the tip of a knife.

The main thing is to simply sit down and have the characters interact.

I simply let them loose and carry a squirt bottle encase they get too frisky, let the story naturally evolve and let your world come forth. Get started on the story. Unless your characters are gods they're not going to know everything.

However it is good for the author to know more than the characters do. And hopefully the audience XD.


----------



## Lapinpire (Jan 28, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm stuck in the World Building trap.
> 
> I'm trying to write a synopsis, an outline for my story, but I keep getting stuck on world building which is fine, except that I've been spending zero time actually writing the damn story.  Whenever I want to sit down and write, I end up back in my world building document and jotting down ideas.
> 
> I'm so busy writing ideas down that I'm not getting anything accomplished.  Even though I recognize it I can't fins the discipline or patience to just sit down and write.  Any advice?



The best thing I can say for this is to develop the story as you write it. It tends to evolve into something completely different as you write.
I'm a plotster so outlining typically doesn't happen and when it does, I tend to deviate greatly as I'm writing simply because I want the characters and the world to speak for themselves.
Tolkien did indeed spend time world building but it was because his books were never meant to be character driven, they were environment driven. Two completely different sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm JEALOUS! I feel like there are so many weird holes in my story's world! It's becoming a surreal landscape!


----------



## Lapinpire (Jan 29, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I'm JEALOUS! I feel like there are so many weird holes in my story's world! It's becoming a surreal landscape!



I find keeping to the generic like social structure, government, etc is a great way to avoid getting stuck. What is their agriculture? What do they drive? Is it modern or based in the past? Things like that.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

Lapinpire said:


> I find keeping to the generic like social structure, government, etc is a great way to avoid getting stuck. What is their agriculture? What do they drive? Is it modern or based in the past? Things like that.


I'm dealing with a floating space continent with a totally anarchistic way of life. Women live on floating islands and men are doomed to traverse the deserts below. It's too weird.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 30, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I'm dealing with a floating space continent with a totally anarchistic way of life. Women live on floating islands and men are doomed to traverse the deserts below. It's too weird.


As a writer with a heavy emphasis on romance that sounds challenging at best (as well as difficult for somebody like me to pull off!) . Segregation of anything will cause social strains that will be hard to coup with psychologically.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> As a writer with a heavy emphasis on romance that sounds challenging at best (as well as difficult for somebody like me to pull off!) . Segregation of anything will cause social strains that will be hard to coup with psychologically.



May I have this in Layman's terms?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

I'd love to help, but I got stuck in that trap of being self-grown in my earlier days, so I don't know how to explain my process, it just... Happens, I guess. Not to sound pretentious or anything.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 30, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> May I have this in Layman's terms?


The act of segregation will cause_ alot _issues for society. Lots of trust issues and plenty of trauma. You need to think how people will act when this happens and depending on how long it goes on for how much damage is done.

Also there's another question. If both genders are segregated what do you do to reproduce as well as what happens with children?

Also what is keeping this society propped up? Surely there must have people opposed to this, surely you must have lovers who want this to end?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> The act of segregation will cause_ alot _issues for society. Lots of trust issues and plenty of trauma. You need to think how people will act when this happens and depending on how long it goes on for how much damage is done.
> 
> Also there's another question. If both genders are segregated what do you do to reproduce as well as what happens with children?
> 
> Also what is keeping this society propped up? Surely there must have people opposed to this, surely you must have lovers who want this to end?


This is a good topic of discussion! PM me please?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 4, 2018)

I got a teaser done.  If people like it here I'll post the teaser on FA, and if enough people like it I'll dedicate time to completing it.  It's more of a display of my writing style; how I manage dialogue and detail and such, more than actually hooking a reader for a story.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 4, 2018)

Krro’Gaath attempted to keep himself awake, the white dragon could hardly keep himself occupied with the conversation of the other so called great leaders.  Their politics bored Krro’Gaath, to the point where he could only rest his head against his palm, elbow perched against the armrest in his throne.  The chamber, magnificent as it was, served only to host these poor meetings, and the occasional feast for the aristocrats, but it is a waste of fine space, with its grand pillars, crimson red, swirling up to the ceiling, marked with murals decorating the entire ceiling, the smell of fresh paint still present in the room, to record the history of this great world of Stonis.  Krro’Gaath drew his attention away from the stone table laid in front of him, from the black and grey marble floor, to the finished mural.


This is it.  True history has stopped; the era of great warriors and philosophers has decayed, left only a skeleton of Stonis’ former glory, frozen and battered by an endless brigade of social programs and debate.  Being the Warlord, Krro’Gaath knew that all these decisions fell to him… or more into filing for the Advisory Cabinet, to be thrown on one of their desks.  Krro’Gaath missed the life he once lived, the life he saw in the murals.


The room was shaved as a plus sign; the end across from Krro’Gaath was a great stairway that led to security and the elevators downstairs.  From there, it was the start of history since this place was built.  Images of bones, half-built huts and cities, transitioning into burning cities, and developing the history as it went closer to the center.  It was the history of his world, Stonis.  Each side of the plus shaped chamber developed a part of its history; from the might of the Dragon tribes and their victory over Stonis, to Krro’Gaath himself, overthrowing each nation and rebel leader until he became the Warlord of Stonis.  Alligned in a circle around the center of the ceiling hung the skulls of his enemies, soon to be completed by the final celebration being held a few days from now; the last enemy, taken prisoner, prepared to be sacrificed in front of all of Stonis.  Finally, he had won; but in some way, victory has been a prison for Krro’Gaath.


He drew his attention back to the various species of creatures arguing below; it was the same handful that always caused trouble, who always prefered to argue rather than actually accomplish anything significant.  It’s a wonder why Krro’Gaath even bothers with representatives in the first place.  The Ingearans were still disputing the Rats, claiming they’ve been attempting to steal Ingearan supplies.  Ingearans were intimidating, even for Krro’Gaath, likely the greatest enemy he had conquered; they’re dark skinned lizard people, with hulking bodies, wide but short, with a horn on their nose and spikes along their back similar to a turtle.  The Rats, however, were mischievous, recently having come out of a dismantled government focused on equity, which faced shortages more regularly than the rest of Stonis; this resulted in most of the population resorting to becoming beggars, thieves, or refugees. Thus, Krro’Gaath concluded with little thought, that theft from the Rats would no doubt be likely.  Despite this, he had no interest in what they were saying.


“My lord,” The Ingearan said to Krro’Gaath, his voice deep yet soft “I only ask that you care enough to put sanctions on the Rats for their tresspasses.”


“If you truly believe your matter interests the Warlord in any capacity, then you do not know our great leader.” Stated the wolf representative, sitting next to the Ingearan, arms crossed and leaning back in his seat.  The Ingearan turned to the ridiculer, “I see no reason that you should speak in our affairs.  This doesn’t concern you, wolf!”


“You’re right.  It concerns none of us.” The wolf insulted.


“Be silent!” Krro’Gaath bellowed, bordering on a roar, finally waking up and tired of the bickering, “Or shall I drag you off to be this festival’s sacrifice instead?”


The room remained silent as Krro’Gaath commanded them.  For a few moments, there was nothing but quiet.


“Your matter will be resolved,” Krro’Gaath started to the Ingearan, “The Rats will have decreased refugees flooding into Igearius, in return that the Rats residing there remain in Igearius.”


“My lord!” The Rat representative began, his fur neatly combed down, shiny from either a salve or grease, “My people are not savages!  We are simply hungry and-”


“This world is hungry!” Krro’Gaath roared, starring the Rat down.  As he stood, two stubs on his back rose out, his former wings, which would have expanded if they were still there, but despite that the Rat shot back into his seat the moment Krro’Gaath rose, “In case you haven’t noticed, resources on Stonis are short!  Do you know how close we are to a state of emergency situation?  We have maybe a twenty year supply of food left for the world!  So do not concern me with the matters of Rats, for there is far more than your tails on the line.” Krro’Gaath sat back down with a small huff, and once again, the room was silent.


The Warlord glanced around the room, “... Speak!” Krro’Gaath demanded the politicians, “I don’t want the next several hours to be a waste of time.”


“Yes, my lord.”  The rabbit stated, as he rose, light blue fur covering his body, wearing casual clothing, but as far as rabbits were concerned, they were fairly high in status, “I have this year’s slave reports.  A few rabbit rebellions, but were put down quickly by Dragon forces…”


“You understand that I do not wish to waste valuable dragons on simple peasant protests?” Krro’Gaath asked rhetorically, “Perhaps if you had better propaganda we could have more loyalists and rabbits would be able to guard the pens.”


“I understand, my lord.”  The rabbit kept a straight face, but his hands were quivering noticeably, “But… If we had more…”


Krro’Gaath rested his face in the palm of his hand as the rabbit stuttered to finish his last sentence.


“If we … If we had more resources we could-”


“A good leader knows how to make due with the resources available, yes?”  Krro’Gaath looked square at the rabbit, golden eyes burning.


“Yes, my lord.”


“Then perhaps I should get another representative to take care of this rabbit rebellion problem.”


“T-That won’t be necessary, my lord.”


“It won’t?” Krro’Gaath rose again, shouting, “A true representative doesn’t lie to his Warlord!  I’ve read the damage reports.  A few slave rebellions?  A few indeed; a few of some of the most destructive ones we’ve had in the last ten years!!”  Krro’Gaath scowled, “If you can’t keep your slaves in line then your slaves are no good to me!  Got it?” The rabbit opened his mouth to reply, but was given no time to acknowledge the Warlord,  “Report productivity.”


“Productivity has been declining in the mines, but in the farms steadily improving.”  The rabbit said shakily.


“Focus on keeping your slaves happy in the mines.  The mines are treacherous as it is, they must be provided extra incentives.  Perhaps a brothel near the mines will do.  I'm counting on your slaves to keep us afloat.  There's no room for you to fail me.”


“Understood, my lord..”  The rabbit sat down, head bowed, almost as though it were praying to whatever gods that would listen, then rose his head slightly, “My lord.”


“Speak.”


The rabbit looked at the Warlord, “I wanted to follow up on the reports of those strange noises and sightings in the countryside.  Our slaves have reported a, uh, large violet eye in the fields?  It seems to appear every night; large, glowing, threatening… slaves have tried to run to it thinking it was their deity.”


“Yes, yes, you’ve told me this a month ago, and I’ll say what I said then; I have no interest in interacting with your people’s folklore nonsense.  Do not bother me with it again.”


“Yes, my lord, but my guards have witnessed it as well after I stationed them there a week ago.”


Krro’Gaath glared at the rabbit, “And?”


“I-I believe it’s worth investigating and documenting.  Perhaps a research team or observation post or…”


“Very well.  I will send a researcher to confirm reports.  If this ends up to be a waste of time… You will work in the mines to reconcile this waste of resources.”


“Y-yes my lord.”


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 4, 2018)

I never heard of such a trap. There is only good ideas that are good at the time but are to pure and perfect or "cuddly". 

Many writers to authors tear down these simple things to fragment and mix more complex things and material to them to make it more. While traces of some form are sometimes focused to remain the idea of writing is to never keep something the same. Only build upon it. 

There is no trap, there is only you.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 6, 2018)

I'll post a summary of the nations involved: three so far, shows their basic history and fundamental motivation in the story as a group.  There are more than three, in fact I'm missing two major forces in play here, but here are some of the ones I have. 


*Krro’Gaath’s Crusade:*


Krro’Gaath is the dragon leader of the world of Stonis, a world so plagued by war that by the time Krro’Gaath and his ancestors before him took over Stonis bit by bit, the world was starving.  Stonis was full of anthropomorphic creatures, which much resembles Earth in its continental layout.  Krro’Gaath ran a ruthless society in order to keep and maintain order in a world destined to chaos and extinction.  It wasn’t until Krro’Gaath investigate the rumors of a strange gateway appearing near the Slave Pits that he saw hope.


Krro’Gaath did not know where the source of power came from, only that if Krro’Gaath could harness it from the other side, his world of Stonis would have an endless supply of worlds to plunder, and Krro’Gaath would transform his starving and decaying empire into a full fledged galactic force.  Thus, Krro’Gaath launched a great crusade across the portal, millions of anthropomorphics going through to conquer this new world, a world dubbed by its inhabitants as “Earth”.



*Terikan Raiders:*


The Terikan are creatures that resemble anthropods, similar to cockroaches; their vulgar appearance is only rivaled by their decadent need to gather slaves and inflict pain on others.  Controlled by a substance given to them at birth called the “Terikan Elixir”, the Terikan became obsessive about both pleasures and pains.  The Elixir, used by the Guild Lords to control the Terikan, essentially put the Terikan in an ever longing need for chemical bliss; experiencing pleasures where there are none and joys when there’s only anguish.  This illusion of pleasure keeps the Terikan under one goal and one goal only; to capture slaves and feed their thirst.  As they are predictable, and are easily manipulated by the Terikan Guild Lords.  Without a Guild Lord to guide them they will simply tear whatever they find to shreds.


When a portal appeared on their world, the Terikan could only gasp in wonder and glee at the possibilities.  A global raid commenced, and through the portal came millions of Terikan to capture slaves to bring back to their world before the portal closes, if it ever does.  There are few fates worse than being captured by the Terikan alive, and none so terrible as being brought back to their homeworld of Kormarak.



*Monarchy of Mankind:*

The Monarchy emerged from a group of tribes in Europe fifty years after the Earth’s continents mysteriously merged together into a supercontinent, effectively wiping out human civilization as they knew it.  From the ashes, the Imperial Monarchy was born, dedicated to preserving the knowledge of the old world and the savagery of the new world.  King Anderson began his conquest of Old Europe and Ancient East, conquering or converting tribes into his fold.  This continued to King Anderson III, who revived technology at an impressive rate, but lived to see the opening of the portals, and the flooding of anthropomorphics into their lands.  With the existence of mankind in danger, King Anderson III vowed to protect the citizens of his empire and the anthropomorphic refugees escaping Warlord Krro’Gaath’s grasp and the Terikan’s terrible tortures.


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 6, 2018)

It looks like your world now has a population, with personalities, purpose and conflict. Now you're off and running. Good job.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 6, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'll post a summary of the nations involved: three so far, shows their basic history and fundamental motivation in the story as a group.  There are more than three, in fact I'm missing two major forces in play here, but here are some of the ones I have.
> 
> 
> *Krro’Gaath’s Crusade:*
> ...



Just reading that, you've grabbed my attention. I can already see a lot to play with in terms of themes, plot, characters and so on. I would read a story involving these groups. Well done, keep it up.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 11, 2018)

The first teaser was me just messing around and see what worked.  I figured this would be a way more interesting start to the story

_______________


There was not a single noise to disturb the thoughts of the warlord, besides the gusts of wind outside the red wartent, and the ambiance of the great portal, leading to lands unknown.  A white dragon laid out the scout reports in front of him on the wooden table, along with a hastily drawn map of the land beyond that radiant gateway; trees, mostly, with ruins a distance away.  Normally a scanner would do, but the dragon knew there would be no time; they had to commit now, or risk losing a valuable opportunity.  The portal has yet to close… And every minute they waste, is another minute potentially lost.  For all he knew, the portal may never close, but if it were, the dragon knew he had to find its source, and make it permanent.


“Warlord Krro’Gaath,” A figure entered the tent, with large oval ears and light blue colored fur with a white belly.  It was Crill, the rabbit leader.


The white dragon glanced up at Crill, “Speak.”


“My lord Krro’Gaath,” Crill repeated, his tone slow and methodical as though he were practicing the words to say beforehand, “Studies on the portal could not approximate it’s exact lifespan, but it is expected to remain open for about fifty years, perhaps longer.”


“Then there is plenty of time for us.” Krro’Gaath spoke, opposite to that of Crill; with confidence and poise in every word spoken,  “Are the forces prepared?”


“They are in formation and awaiting your command, my lord.”


“Very good.”  Krro’Gaath huffed, stretching two stubs on his back, which would normally have wings but instead held two bony appendages in its place, “Crill.”


“Yes, my lord?”


“I am well pleased with the rabbits.”  Krro’Gaath stated, “They discovered this portal, which I originally dismissed as folklore… but this portal could be the savior of Stonis.  Your people could help save the entire world.”


Crill kept the same expression, hoping to look and remain humble, but a spark of pride glimmered in his eyes, “Yes, my lord.”


“I want you and your people to know that your contributions will not be forgotten.  The rabbits have been slaves since I’ve conquered them, but with this, I believe you earned a higher status than slave.  Gratitude could not begin to cover my feelings.”


“Yes, my lord.”


Krro’Gaath smirked, “You may be at ease.  This is an informal compliment.”


“Thank you my lord.  I appreciate your… well, appreciation for my people.”


“I gave rabbits too little credit,” Krro’Gaath admitted, “Your people deserve a higher calling than as slaves, especially for this discovery.  They are welcome among the ranks of normal citizens, and we will observe them to see how they would be best used as warriors for my empire.  You are their representative, so I am counting on you to relay this to them.  Have them all finish their shifts in the mines and farms, inform the rat representative that his people will replace the rabbits in the slave pits.”


“What shall I do if the rat representative refuses?”


Krro’Gaath stared down at the reports coldly, “He will not refuse.  Not to me.”  Krro’Gaath looked back up at Crill, “Inform the rats that this change will occur immediately, and to prepare all unemployed rats for processing into the slave pits.  Criminals too.  Gather refugees if necessary.”


“Understood my lord.  Is there anything else you need of me?”


Krro’Gaath smiled, “No.  That will be all Crill.  Enjoy your newfound freedom.”


Crill smiled shakily, and eyes watering, “Thank you, my lord.”  Crill turned to leave in order to avoid crying in front of the warlord. 


“While you're leaving, get me General Nethis and bring him in here.”


“Of course, my lord.” Crill bowed slightly and exited.


Krro’Gaath finally dismissed Crill and looked at his watch.  15:33.  Perhaps they should enter ahead of schedule.


It was barely a minute later before a large bodied creature entered the tent.  The creature resembled a turtle, with dark brown, dry, saggy scales, except the turtle had a rhino-like horn from its nose and had a shell full of spikes protruding from it.  It wore some ragged clothes and a short skirt, with ribbons pinned onto his shoulder, extending across it like a pauldron.


“Ah, General, come in.”


“Is there something the matter, my lord?” General Nethis asked Krro’Gaath.


“No, except that we may be able to enter ahead of schedule.  I just wanted to speak with you quickly before we begin.”


“A command?”


“Not necessarily.” Krro’Gaath said.  Krro’Gaath walked around the table to face Nethis, “The day my people conquered your lands, the Ingearans have been a valuable asset to our great empire.  I have never faced a foe so fierce, not even among my own dragon guards.  You remember those years, Nethis?”


“Like they were yesterday, my lord.”


“Good.  I need you to recall those memories when we enter that gate.  Whatever faces us, whatever keeps us off our destined course, meet with them the ferocity I saw in you when we faced on the field of battle.”


“I shall, my lord.”


“Morale will be low.  Many of these warriors will be away from homes, families… they need the support of a leader who will not only lead them to battle but teach them the ferocity of the Ingearans.”


“Under your banner, our ferocity shall increase tenfold.”  Nethis bowed his head in respect to the warlord.


“Let it be so.  This is a good day, Nethis.  This is the day that the starving people of Stonis are rescued.  Through this portal, our world shall continue, and thus, our empire!”


Nethis nodded, “I am blessed to see this day.  Never has there been so much hope.”


“Then lets not keep them waiting.”


Krro’Gaath proceeded outside the tent and Nethis followed.  Lined in rows of ten, formations of warriors from various species faced toward a great portal; a violet rip in reality, pulsating with unknown energies, almost as tall as the great skyscrapers of the cities and as wide as the rivers flowing within them.  The formations continued all the way as the eye can see, past the constructed camp and beyond the fields and farms, each in their species uniforms, prepared for battle or any danger on the other side.  Krro’Gaath approached the portal, hand resting on the hilt of his pistol, until he reached the first formation, consisting of his dragon guard.  They were all frozen, at attention for the Warlord before them.


“Through this portal, we will find life!” Krro’Gaath bellowed.  The dragon turned toward the portal, “FORWARD!”


The leaders behind the formations echoed Krro’Gaath.


“MARCH!”


Krro’Gaath began, and the entire formation followed, stepping left foot to the right foot in unison.  Krro’Gaath continued toward the portal, the closer he got the colder it seemed… like there was an arctic breeze blowing through it.  He did not pause a second; the violent portal loomed over the army threateningly, as though it was threatening to consume them, but Krro’Gaath was not intimidated; with a world like Stonis, you are willing to do anything to save it from tearing itself apart, and that’s exactly what Krro’Gaath intended to do.


It was a hundred feet away and Krro’Gaath began shivering, but ignored the cold.  Closer and closer, until Krro’Gaath sank into the violet hue.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm also a writer. I usually just make up the world as I go along...


----------



## LoganGreypaw (Feb 26, 2018)

It's interesting to hear other people's approaches with this stuff, as I generally try to build worlds to suit the messages/conflicts in my stories, rather than the other way around. Not that this _always_ works, though!

Great to see you managed to emerge from your impasse though OP! Keep going! I was certainly able to follow what you've posted above with some interest (no issues with comprehension etc.).


----------

